# Dive light- ready for Luxeon Mod



## McGizmo (Sep 25, 2002)

INFO HERE 

Well maybe not. I wonder what the screws are for???????

Sheesh, not many posts in the flashlight collecting section. I guess not too many members collect flashlights.


----------



## Darell (Sep 25, 2002)

My guess is that the knobby standoffs are simply to keep you from bonking the lens into something hard? Maybe they could have just recessed the lense instead sticking the convex lump out ???


----------



## Graham (Sep 25, 2002)

All brass too. Pretty solid.

That's a pretty interesting site you found, Don. Quite a few interesting odds and ends..

This German searchlight looks interesting too..

http://www.deutscheoptik.com/product.php?cat=antiq&id=535

Edit: Somewhat off-topic, but had to mention this - http://www.deutscheoptik.com/product.php?cat=mil&id=599 - Military surgical instruments by the pound!?

Graham


----------



## Graham (Sep 25, 2002)

Don - do you know much about that site, ie have you bought anything from there? Or did you just happen across it?
I'm just wondering because there are some odds and ends there I'm interested in, and might try ordering..

Graham


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 25, 2002)

Graham,

I have bought some Zeiss magnifying glasses from them and my brother bought some Leica binocs from them at my suggestion.

No problems but the Leica Direct can take some time........

- Don


----------



## Graham (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks - just sent them an email to see what they do for international shipping..

Graham


----------



## Kirk (Sep 26, 2002)

Graham,
Funny you should ask about ordering from Deutsche Optik. My Dive Light arrived yesterday (ordered it on Sunday, shipped on Tuesday). It's pretty darn cool. There is no switch; you just unscrew the bezel, insert the batteries, and screw the bezel back on. The light goes on as soon as the threads touch. The light is pretty yellow, probably low amperage to make the batteries last on a long dive? It's a regular old threaded miniature bulb; rats, not too many xenon or halogaen screw-bases out there! The light appears brand new with no scratches or dings. The lens is the old "bullseye" type which makes it more of a flood light. At more than 3 pounds it's not a "pocket light"! It was made in Cwmbran, Wales who knows when.
Kirk


----------



## Graham (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks - I just ordered some stuff from them.

Graham


----------



## Kirk (Sep 29, 2002)

Graham,
I figured I give you an update on my experience with Deutsche Optik. My light arrived with 2 of the "prongs" bent in a little. I figured I would just bend them and then thought, shoot, I paid enough for this, I want it "perfect". I called DO and they shipped out another, no questions asked, and sent along a UPS label so they paid freight back for the "defective" one. Great service and cool products. They also claim they service all makes of binoculars and other optical devices. Sounds like a pretty good company to me. Hope you have the same good luck.
Kirk


----------



## Graham (Sep 29, 2002)

Kirk, thanks for the extra update.

I sent in the order last week, but still haven't heard anything back. I got the auto-confirm email when I placed the order, but that's it.

Did you get any sort of communication from them other than the automatic confirmation? I don't know whether I should expect anything to say that my order has shipped.

Guess I'll wait a little longer and see.

Graham


----------



## Kirk (Sep 30, 2002)

Graham,
The package arrive so quickly I didn't even think to contact them to check, but then I'm only about 250 miles away from their facility.
Kirk


----------



## Kirk (Oct 8, 2002)

Hey McGizmo!
I didn't have a Luxeon to install, but I did modify a miniature screw base bulb to hold three 3 mm white LEDs. Running on the 3 D cells, the light is much brighter than the stock 6 volt bulb and is even brighter than the #13 bulb I put in. The bullseye lens "fuses" the 3 beams pretty smoothly. Let's see...120 mAh draw, a D cell has about 18,000 mAh capacity. Wow, that's about 150 hours of good light and probably a couple of weeks of dimming light! All in a handy 4 pound unit! I guess I got me a new EDC light!




Kirk


----------



## McGizmo (Oct 8, 2002)

Cool








Do you dive with a hard hat as well?


----------

